# Pros? Cons? critter nation VS cage I have now?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So My birthday is coming up soon and I was thinking weather If I should get my rats the critter nation or not, I know it is a well liked cage but is it really that much better then this cage? http://www.amazon.ca/Prevue-Hendryx-31-Inch-20-Inch-55-Inch/dp/B000QFMYWQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1399318260&sr=8-4&keywords=critter+nation

Also what are the pros and cons of the critter nation?


Also how many rats can fit in both happily? I currently have five girls in the current cage above. Spme things that are wrong with this cage is it is starting to rust, not having the other side open is hard to clean on those sides. 

I want to know if everyone thinks the critter nation is the best thing to get or not.


----------



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

I've heard the critter nation is much more sturdier. And I'm not really sure of any cons.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?112482-Feisty-Ferret-Not-Worth-It!&highlight=Feisty+Ferret


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?112482-Feisty-Ferret-Not-Worth-It!&highlight=Feisty+Ferret


Thanks, and when you started the that thread I descovered the wheels fell off easily to! I tried to take it outside to clean it by the time I got it down the two stairs on my deck I relised that the wheels cam off. I think i leaning towards the double critter nation.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Also what about cleaning the double critter nation?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?114082-The-Double-Critter-Nation

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?126817-DCN-woes.

hose are my DCN threads.

You can't deep clean this except for taking the pans themselves out, and using a spray bottle or wipe to do the rest. It works.
Also, if you're short (I'm 5'5''), it's hard to reach some things...limited arm span. You CAN reach, but you need to turn the cage this way or that.


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

I love my DCN! It is very sturdy and doesn't cause me too many problems. The only thing I hated was that I had to line in fleece but, after my babies figured out that they could chew and go underneath (I was buying 4 yrds of fleece every two weeks, it gets expensive), I bought cement mixing trays to replace the standard bottoms. I like it this way because I can use bedding, less of a mess, and my rats seems to like it more (and I do as well).

It is very heavy but, it's quite easy to roll around the house when I need to move it to vacuum. I personally find it easy to clean and I like that it opens completely for total access to the cage.

I forgot to add, I have 7 rats total and they are quite happy with such a large cage


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think do to probably not having enough money to get the critter nation I might just get things and do things to make the cage I have now better.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Con to the critter nation: getting it. So. Much. Work!! I've heard countless stories of people missing pieces when theirs came, and mine came with 19, yes 19 missing parts when I ordered it from amazon. Had to /mail it back/ (shipping would have been $120, although Midwest promised to pay us back the shipping) if I wanted the pieces, so we decided to make due with what we had. Trouble aside, it's just an amazing cage and I can't imagine a better cage. Amazingly sturdy, doors are fantastic and escape proof, huge, shelves are amazing, literally no complaints.


----------



## Juliah456 (Mar 12, 2014)

Btw most people agree on 10 rats to a full double critter nation, unless they're big boy rats like mine. I wouldn't put more than three boys Gus and Gabe's size in a single critter nation. Small girls though would be about macx 10 to a double.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Ive never had the feisty ferret cage but was looking between it and the DCN. I went with the DCN and absolutely love it. I have 7 rats and they all fit comfortably with it. I was told by the rescue I go to about what a pain the feisty ferret cage is and spent the extra money to get the DCN. I ordered it from amazon with 2 day shipping. It arrived with all the pieces but took two of us to put it together. Once its put together its a great cage and I absolutely love it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

